# Pickle's Final Push to Complete an Army



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

As per the title, my final push towards an army. This will be Guard and purely Guard, anything else will be in my blog including my Titans etc. 

Anyway, I will probably end up doing one of every unit in Guard eventually :rofl. 

First up is a Commissar. Bases will be done similarly throughout the army, except on a lesser scale for Troops etc. Sergeants and Officers will be based on 40mm bases as well. As I think of it and write it up, fluff will be posted here too.


























Comments on his basing. Unsure on my scheme of my army. Probably go with the standard Cadian scheme. The army will feature at least three Commissars as the models are so great.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It looks really sweet. I love the model, and the base is well done. Only thing I don't really care for is the shoulderpad. It just seems out of place.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Remember, if you are doing a traditional Guard scheme, Commissars wear black. Black stormcoats, black caps, black trousers, black boots. That is one of my favorites of the new Commissar models, btw. What is the base made out of?


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Really sweet basing job, but are you sure you wanna go for the standard Cadian colours? I mean, aren't they kind of boring and mediore? Don't you, after all, want your army to stand out?

One thing you can do, is to imagine how the regiment's home planet looks like, and just go for a theme that fits the scenery of that planet. Or maybe you can go with some camoflage? That would look really sweet.

Just imagine that your regiment originates form a forest world. Let's just say that the armour will be painted dark angels green with a snot green highlight. Then, just add patches of, say - camo green, bestial brown and chaos black. Then, for the fatigues, you do the same, but with bestial brown as the base colour.

I reckon that will give a pretty sweet result, and it won't be too damn hard to paint eigther.

Regardless, I reomend that you check out GW's interactive IG painter.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Hesp - Shoulder Pad only looks out of place as its unpainted. It'll blend in more when finished.

Steel Rain - Base is made of polyfiller, a rock and bits.

Deus - I'll be writing up fluff soon. So will decide then.


Anyway update. Started painting my converted Inquisitor


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Loving the commisar. A trooper about to be executed would be a great edition IMO.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Chris you'll like this then
Update, started a Diorama base. Which will feature an officer, stormtrooper is a stand in for now. 



























































Comments on it please guys.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks nice, mate. I really can't wait to see the officer all dudded up! Please don't make me suffer!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks great so far. When are you planing on painting them?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dig the diorama style base you have going on there. It will be cool to see finished.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Messed around with some GS last night, found one thing out, I need to learn to sculpt hoods 


















Filled a gap on a conversion









Added more dirt to the base.









And tried a banner, which for my first try looks great I think.









Also flocked the bases for the Commissar and his diorama.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The banner is not bad at all. I'd be happy with it, myself. You can also make them by heating plasticard very slowly over a low flame, or even dipping in hot water.

The powerfist seems too huge to me to be feasible. I've used some robotic arms found on old servitors on a few models. Any kind of robotic arm can suit as well.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Update for you all.

My ToP lot this month not exactly 200pts but close enough for this month.

































Started the servitors off with metal base coats









And satrted my commissar which Ill be layering up slowly.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm very surprised to see you using a white undercoat on those models tbh. I would have thought black would be better. It will be interesting to see how these turn out.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Carried on painting as I was in a good mood. Cloaks slowly coming along.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Some very nice work there mate.

Whats the old Epic Drop pod for?


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

No idea, just wanted to paint it, maybe use it as an objective like Geneseed Holder or something.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I really like the base work. I really need to get into that habit. Based models look so much better than plain black bases, especially if the bases really tie the army together and I think you're doing a good job of that. Looking forward to seeing this project come along.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

More work done, need to get back to work on the GK


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Updates

Commissar has had a few more washes on it and Servitors gore has been started.


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking good Pickle, keep at it man.

Love the commie's base. Enough stuff on there to make it look awsome-o, but not so that it crowds the model. Nice.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The basing on the commissar really is good.

I'm a bit worried by the strategy you are following to get an army ready. I'll explain what I mean.

I've painted several armies, often in a hurry, so I think I know a bit about how to do get it done. You need to make an army list and then make the army, and you should start with painting a bunch of models, infantry and tanks, not the characters.

Pretty much everyone has a bunch of characters they have painted up and never built armies for. I'm no exception to this. The characters are nearly always the most interesting things to paint and you can spend ages on them. The trouble is, that's not an army, it's especially not an imperial guard army, it's just a collection of figures. I see you painting stuff like servitors and a commissar and I wonder why, when these are at best optional guys and may not go in your finshed army at all.

I think that you need to go out and buy a box of guardsmen; catachans by the look of it, and a box of 3 heavy weapons. Stick them together and paint them. That way you will have a platoon of guard, a proper troops choice, which is the foundation of any army. You can get what you like after that. A tank, more infantry, something like a few sentinels maybe, but always thinking about units that are going to fit in your army and how the army will be when it's finished.

That will be great for painting practice. One of the biggest problems painting characters first is it usually means you paint them worst. If you paint a platoon of 25 catachans you are bound to get better at painting as you do it. Everyone has to start somewhere - but not with your centrepiece model I would suggest.

I have to say I have no clue why you are painting the commissar with layers of green ink. I guess you want him to match your catachans but, unless you are using the same method for all your guardsmen (in which case you are insane), he isn't going to match them as he will have a blotchy inky colour and they will have a flat green colour. I would have just sprayed him black, painted his face and details and then moved on.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waiting upon my guard platoons. Not really happy with the commissar so may strip it.


----------

